# Spicy Cilantro Lime Coleslaw



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2018)

Here I go with another tangy slaw, this one has more bite than my [email protected]$$ Coleslaw.
Not quite as creamy either as I really want the cilantro to stand out.
And a healthy addition of fresh Jalapeno chile adds a distinct spicy kick.

*Spicy Cilantro Lime Slaw
*
In a large mixing bowl combine the following.
1lb of bagged slaw mix (yeah I cheated)
1 bunch of green onion, greens and all chopped very thin
1 large Jalapeno chile, quartered and chopped very thin
2/3 bunch of Cilantro, chopped coarse
The zest of of 1 lime
The juice of 2 limes








In a medium mixing bowl combine the following.
3/4C Sour Cream
1/2C Mayonnaise
3T sugar
1t cayenne pepper







Combine the two together and mix well.







Add kosher salt to taste, add more sugar if you want it sweeter.
Refrigerate overnight to let the flavors meld.


----------



## motocrash (May 19, 2018)

That looks tasty!
Do you put this on 'Bama pulled pork tacos? :cool:


----------



## woodman3 (May 19, 2018)

Looks really good.   Doing two big pork butts tommorow.  Will try this on pulled pork tacos.


----------



## crazzycajun (May 20, 2018)

Wow this is a got to try


----------



## gmc2003 (May 20, 2018)

That look really good Chili, I'll have to remember it next time we need a slaw.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## mike243 (May 20, 2018)

Sounds like a winner,next time i make fish taco’s i will make some


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2018)

Man that looks delicious!
We make the same slaw all the time, it's real good, but I need a change & this looks like a good recipe.
So the next time I make slaw, I'll give it a whirl!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (May 20, 2018)

Family had this today with lunch, everyone liked it.
It was very good after over nighting in the fridge, and even spicier.
Next time I will use 3T of sugar, as it could stand a little more sweetness.


----------



## crazzycajun (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing making it for Memorial Day. And thanks for giving us the tamed version so mortal people can eat it


----------



## chilerelleno (May 27, 2018)

.................


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 3, 2018)

I think I'm going to try this as a side next time I smoke a hunk of meat. Thanks 

 chilerelleno


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 3, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> I think I'm going to try this as a side next time I smoke a hunk of meat. Thanks
> 
> chilerelleno


;)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 2, 2019)

Just made this. Tastes great already. Can't wait to see what it tastes like tomorrow.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Just made this. Tastes great already. Can't wait to see what it tastes like tomorrow.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm only a year late John! 

Nice as usual and that recipe sounds awesome!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2019)

Better late than never 
Thanks Justin, give it a go some time.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 2, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Better late than never
> Thanks Justin, give it a go some time.



Oh we will, sooner than later...  Thanks again for the recipe John.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 3, 2019)

chilerelleno
 this recipe is fantastic. Substituted a habanero for the jalapeno and it has just the right amount of kick to it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 3, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> chilerelleno
> this recipe is fantastic. Substituted a habanero for the jalapeno and it has just the right amount of kick to it.


Great, glad y'all liked it.


----------

